# Clipper blade size question



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

For those that don't like it short, I like to use a stainless steel comb, usually the 0 on the body and then hand scissor the legs. You can make a cut look a lot longer depending on the length you leave the legs. A 0 guard all over would look pretty short to me.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

The longer blades - 5/8 and 3/4, IMO, don't leave a good finish without tons and tons of back brushing and reclipping. The only time I will ever use them is if I have a matted coat that I have HVed the matts as far from the skin as possible, then just used those longer blades to get under those matts. I then finish with a snap on comb for a better finish. The 3F will leave about a 1/2".

My favorite length on most dogs, incl my own, is the 5/8 snap on comb.


----------

